# Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld



## punkarpfen (14. Februar 2007)

In regelmäßigen Abständen tauchen im Forum Fragen nach günstigem Tackle auf. Da der Tacklemarkt sehr schnellebig ist, sind diese Fragen in der Regel auch berechtigt. Gerade als Schüler, Student, Lehrling usw. möchte man zwar gerne brauchbares Karpfengerät, hat aber nur begrenzte finanzielle Mittel. Der Markt bietet zwar verlockende Angebote (Komplettset für 100 Euro usw.), die aber schlichtweg Sch... sind!
Aber es gibt die Möglichkeit für wenig Geld brauchbares Gerät zu bekommen. 
1. Schritt: Was habe ich bereits? Oftmals wird spezielles Karpfengerät gekauft, obwohl gutes Gerät von anderen Angelarten bereits vorhanden ist. Man braucht keine zweitklassige Karpfenrute, wenn man bereits eine gute Hechtrute hat. Vieles aus anderen Angelbereichen erfüllt erstmal den Zweck.
Ruten: Werden in ihrer Bedeutung überschätzt. Eine 100 Euro Rute wirft das Blei auch nicht 150 Meter (wo die Karpfen meist eh nicht sind). Es gibt sehr viele gute Modelle ab 40 Euro. Hersteller wie Spro, Yad, Ultimate usw. bieten tolle Ruten für wenig Geld an. Leider schmeißen die Hersteller jedes Jahr neue Modelle auf den Markt, so dass man schnell den Überblick verliert. Nur mal ein paar Empfehlungen: Ultimate Revolution Carp 25 Euro, Daiwa Regal Carp 30 Euro, Pro Logic DR Mach II 50 Euro und die Fox Warrior für 80 Euro.
Rollen sind mit das Wichtigste beim Karpfenangeln. Viele Fische gehen aufgrund mieser Rollen verloren. Ich mache keinen Hehl draus; ich mag keine Freilaufrollen und liebe Daiwa Rollen!
Deshalb empfehle ich vorrangig Daiwa Emblem der ST oder der XT Reihe. Diese Rollen kriegen alles klein, was es an heimischen Fischarten gibt. Die ST wird nicht mehr gebaut und hat eine spartanische Ausstattung (Kunststoffspule und nur ein Kugellager). Dafür ist sie unglaublich robust und gebraucht ab 35 Euro zu haben. Die XT ist besser ausgestattet und wird wieder gebaut. Neu kostet sie ungefähr das Doppelte. Neben dem etwas rauherem Lauf haben die Rollen den Nachteil, das Ersatzspulen sehr teuer sind. Wer auf Ersatzspulen angewiesen ist, dem empfehle ich die Rollen der Emcast Reihe (welche ist egal, die sind alle sehr ähnlich). Diese Rollen sind etwas moderner und haben serienmäßig eine vollwertige Ersatzspule. Mit Glück findet man die Rollen für 50 Euro neu. Mist gibt es die ab 60 Euro.
Bei den Bissanzeigern wird heutzutage mit vielen Funktionen geworben (Funk usw.) aber das Wesentliche wird vernachlässigt; Der Pieper muss bei Wind und Wetter zuverlässig funktionieren! Der zuverlässigste Bissanzeiger im günstigen Bereich ist der klassische Carpsounder. Gebraucht bekommt man den teilweise für 10 Euro, obwohl er an Zuverlässigkeit viele Pieper über 100 Euro in die Tasche steckt. Alternativ geht auch the Beast von Exori.
Rod Pod: In den meisten Situationen reichen ganz normale Erdspieße. Wenn man nicht gerade in Häfen und Kanälen angelt, kommt man damit gut aus. Man ist weiterhin noch flexibler damit.
Baits: Auch hier gibt es viel mist auf dem Markt. Am besten fährt man mit Eigenbauboilies. Die sind günstig und man hat die Qualtät selbst in der Hand. Gut sind auch unkonservierte Fertigboilies, die man aber einfrieren oder einsalzen muss. Die dritte Möglichkeit sind HOCHWERTIGE Fertigboilies (DD; BLB usw.). Diese sind nicht ganz billig, aber durch einen einfachen Trick lässt sich der Preis relativieren; zahl das doppelte (in der Regel kosten die das Doppelte von Billigboilies) und nimm die Hälfte. Fütter zusätzlich mit Pellets oder Partikeln (25 KG Taubenfutter kosten bei Raiffeisen 8 Euro).
Wer möchte kann meine Liste ja verbessern oder ergänzen.#6


----------



## Pilkman (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Gute Idee, Chris! #6
Da hat man was zum verlinken... :m



punkarpfen schrieb:


> ... wer möchte kann meine Liste ja verbessern oder ergänzen.#6



Ich mach mal mit dem Kleinkram weiter, der als sogenanntes "Endgame" aber für den Erfolg sehr entscheidend ist.

Hauptschnur:

Für den Anfang eine monofile Schnur, die abriebfest, weich und unproblematisch vom Handling her ist. Ein guter Standarddurchmesser wäre eine 0,35mm.

Konkrete Empfehlungen für Mono: „Dreamline Super Touch“ von Gerlinger.de, „Anaconda Extreme“ von Sänger.

Bleie und Systeme:

Das sogenannte Safety Bolt System wird von vielen Herstellern bereits als Set aus Bleiclip, passendem Vorfachwirbel, Clipgummi (Rigrubber) und einem Stück Antitangle-Schlauch für mehrere Montagen angeboten und ermöglicht erstens ein gutes Zusammenspiel aller Komponenten und zweitens im Fall eines Schnurbruchs oder Festsetzens des Bleis, dass sich der Fisch einfacher befreien kann.

Konkrete Empfehlungen: Das „MIKA Metal Bolt Rig“. Sehr gut sind auch das „Korda Lead Clip Action Pack“ oder „Nash Safety Bolt Rig“ – Bezugsquellen können mit diesen Begriffen ergoogelt werden. 

Als Bleie können in den Clips alle Bleie mit eingegossener Öse verwendet werden, es müssen keine schick-grünen und speziellen „Karpfenbleie“ sein. Es tun auch einfache Birnenbleie von ca. 80-100 Gramm, ebenfalls sehr gut sind Kugelbleie aufgrund ihres kompakten Schwerpunktes.

Vorfachschnur:

Für den Anfang eine problemlos zu handhabende geflochtene Schnur. Die Preise der speziellen Vorfachschnüre von Kryston oder Sufix mögen mit 10-20 Euro und mehr hoch erscheinen, aber letztlich bekommt man aus der gesamten Länge von meist 20 Metern gut seine 40-50 Vorfächer gebaut und kommt damit im Endeffekt immer noch billiger als beim  Kauf von meist schlecht gemachten Fertigvorfächern. 
Es gibt auch die sogenannten ummantelten Vorfachmaterialien, die einen weichen geflochtenen Kern umgeben von einem steiferen Kunststoffmantel haben. Die halte ich persönlich für am variabelsten einsetzbar.

Konkrete Empfehlung: Kryston Merlin in 25lbs für ein weiches Geflecht, Kryston Snake Bite 25lbs  für ein ummanteltes Vorfachmaterial. Sufix bietet günstige Alternativen, hier kenne ich mich aber nicht so aus.

Vorfach + Haken:

Ein passend gebundener No-Knot, der von der Hakengröße, dem Köderabstand und der Vorfachlänge sauber abgestimmt ist, sollte einem Fertigvorfach immer überlegen sein.

Der Bindevorschlag zum No-Knot findet sich z.B. nachfolgend, im Netz sind mittlerweile auch etliche Bindevorschläge zu finden. 







Als Haken sollte ein Öhrhaken gewählt werden, der ein gerades oder leicht nach innen geschränktes Öhr hat. Als Hakengröße kann man sich für Doppelboilies, Einfachboilies und Partikelketten eigentlich auf Größe 2, 4 und 6 beschränken – wobei Modelle verschiedener Hersteller unterschiedlich groß ausfallen können.

Konkrete Empfehlungen: „Gamakatsu Spezialist“ in 2, 4 und 6 / „Fox Serie 2XS“ in 2, 4 und 6

*Anmerkung:
Das soll jetzt keine Aufforderung sein, NUR mit Festbleimontagen zu angeln und die herkömmlichen Arten wie Laufblei und Pose gänzlich außer Acht zu lassen. Die meisten Fragen gehen aber in diese Richtung, deshalb die Beschränkung.*


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

|good: Markus. Irgendwie hatte ich in letzter Zeit das Gefühl immer wieder das selbe zu schreiben. Ich denke es kann nicht schaden, wenn man die Basics einmal sammelt und dann bei Bedarf verlinken kann.
Noch ein Tipp zu den Bleien: Die von Markus beschriebenen Birnen- und Kugelbleie sind wirklich eine kostengünstige Alternative. Früher habe ich die Modelle, die mir zu sehr glänzten mit Kleber und Sand getarnt. Die Mühe mach ich mir nicht mehr, da die Bleie nach ein paar Mal angeln eh matt werden. Sollte man das Problem haben, dass die Kugelbleie an einer Kante herunterrollen, kann man durch 1 bis 2 Hammerschläge die Bleie "plattkloppen". Dadurch bleiben sie liegen und man hat ein günstiges "Flat Pear" Blei.


----------



## rob (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

finde ich eine gute idee:m
ich tackere das euch mal oben fest!
bitte nur zu sache posten.das gelabere werden wir wieder rauslöschen damit die übersicht und wertvolle info nicht verloren geht.
lg rob


----------



## eckart70 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

*Hi*

*Rig mit verstellbarem Haar.*



IMGP0559.jpgIMGP1264.jpg


----------



## Klo (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Hi
Bringt der Line Alingner oben auf dem bild so wie er montiert wurde überhaupt etwas? Die Schnur müsste doch in Richtung Hakenspitze aus dem Schlauch rauskommen


----------



## Pilkman (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*



Klo schrieb:


> ... bringt der Line Alingner oben auf dem bild so wie er montiert wurde überhaupt etwas? ...



Nein, so stellt der Schrumpfschlauch auf dem Hakenschenkel lediglich einen Schutz für die Windungen des Vorfachs dar bzw. bestimmt den Punkt, ab dem das Haar beweglich austritt. 
Ist anders bei einem verstellbaren Haar sonst nicht so gut zu lösen.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*



Ronen schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> kann man den No Knot eigentlich auch so binden, dass man die Haarlänge variieren kann... bzw geht das überhaupt? Ich denke es schonmal gehört zu haben!
> 
> Gruss Ronen


 
Du müsstest dann die Windungen am Haken lösen das Haar verstellen und dann die Windungen machen und ordentlich festziehen. Das müsste eigentlich funktionieren.
Wenn ich mich irre dann verbessert mich.


Das ist eine super Idee mit dem Thread. #6


----------



## Eaglex1 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Hier ist mal eine Variante zum verstellbaren Haar.

http://www.carp.de/berichte/2001/02/adjust/index.shtml


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Um mal auf das Thema zurückzukommen:
Swinger: Ob Swinger, Springer, Hanger (Bobbin) oder auch Monkey Climber, diese zusätzlichen Bissanzeiger erfüllen nur einen Zweck: Sie sorgen dafür, dass ein Fallbiss angezeigt wird. Die günstigste Version ist ein Birnenblei, dass man mit einem Drahthaken verbindet und in die Schnur hängt. Langfristig ist das aber keine Lösung. Auf dem Markt haben sich vor allem Swinger und Springer durchgesetzt. Marktführer ist nicht ohne Grund Fox (mit Plastik kennen die sich aus ;-)).
Für den Anfang tun es sicherlich irgendwelche Billigswinger, aber wenn man das Karpfenangeln etwas langfristiger betreiben möchte, landet man meist bei Fox oder einem der anderen hochwertigen Anbieter (Solar, Carp Sounder, Nash usw.).
Markenswinger liegen preislich ungefähr zwischen 15 und 40 Euro pro Stück. Welches Modell am besten geeignet ist, hängt von dem Einsatzgebiet ab. Angelt man im Fluß oder in weiter Entfernung (mehrere hundert Meter) brauch man Swinger, die viel Druck auf die Schnur ausüben können. Dazu bieten sich Euroswinger von Fox an. Wer meist an Seen und Teichen in Wurfentfernung fischt, der fährt mmit den MKII des gleichen Herstellers am besten. Diese haben einen genialen Schnurverschluss. 
Für überflüssig halte ich Illuminated (beleuchtete) Swinger. Diese leuchten beim Run noch zusätzlich und sorgen für ein Lichtspektakel, wie in einer miesen Dorfdisco. Sie benötigen Bissanzeiger mit einem speziellen Ausgang und verbrauchen zusätzlichen Strom. Als Männerspielzeug ist das ganz nett, aber mehr Fische fängt man damit nicht.


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Bevor ich irgendwelche Drohbriefe von Illu- Fans erhalte muss ich dazu sagen, dass man häufig Illus zu fast dem selben Preis bekommt, den man auch für Euroswinger bezahlen müßte.
Zu den Nachbauten: Was gut ist, wird kopiert! Hierbei sollte man möglichst das Original nehmen. Schließlich hat der Hersteller eine Menge Geld/Gehirnschmlz investiert. Meist ist die Qualität der Originale auch bedeutend besser. 
Nachbauten gibt es sowohl vom Euro (dazu zähle ich auch den Wiggler von Ultimate), als auch vom MKII, wie Sand am Meer. Wer sich so einen Nachbau zulegen möchte, sollte sich die Swinger genau anschauen. Oft sind es die Details, die für Ärger sorgen: Verschluss hakt, Drahtarm krumm usw.
Leider ist die Qualität der meisten Nachbauten mangelhaft.


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Des Karpfenanglers liebstes Kind: Taschen.
Zu jedem Ausrüstungsgegenstand gibt es die passende Tasche und dazu noch die passende Tasche für die Tasche. Ein Großteil der Taschen ist nicht wirklich Notwendig. 
Wichtig sind vor allem ein Futteral und ein großer Rucksack. 
Ich bevorzuge Select Taschen für meine Ruten, weil ich dadurch flexibler bin, wenn ich einen anderen Satz Ruten fischen möchte, oder nur eine Lotrute mitnehmen möchte. Bei den Select Taschen sollte man darauf achten, dass sie gut gepolstert sind und die Rollen mit hinein passen (bei den normalen Wychwoodtaschen passten keine großen Rollen hinein). Besser finde ich die Taschen, die den Reißverschluß auf der Oberseite haben und so die Schnur nicht beschädigt werden kann. 
Ein großer Rucksack (80 Liter +) nimmt den ganzen Kleinkram plus Reservekleidung auf. Sollte man seine Liege relativ weit tragen müssen, macht eine Liegentasche sinn.
Verderbliche Nahrungsmittel sollten in einer Kühltasche gelagert werden. Diese muss nicht aus dem Angelladen sein.
Gute Taschen gibt es von vielen Herstellern. Auch die günstigen Hersteller (X2, Ultimate, TNT usw.) bieten Taschen in ordentlicher Qualität an.


----------



## martin k (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

HI! 

sehr gutes Thema...ich hab mich auch seit meinem sechsten Lebensjahr "tacklemäßig" langsam nach oben arbeiten müssen...

ein paar Anregungen meinerseits:

*Taschen/Transport:*
- verschiedenste Ausführungen von sog. "Kosmetik-Bags" aus dem Outdoorhandel, wie auch ausgediente Foto-, "Handy"-, od. ähnliche Taschen lösen kostengünstig so manches Tasche in der Tasche Problem und sorgen für Ordnung.
z. B. dient mir eine eigentlich zur Befestigung am "Rücken" eines Autositzes gedachte Tasche zur Aufnahme von den auf der Buzzer-Bar montierten Bißanzeigern

- Kleinteiledosen & Behältnisse aus dem Baumarkt/Supermarkt
- Filmdosen

- an meiner Liege habe ich Gurten eines alten Rucksackes befestigt...so kann ich diese nun praktisch am Rücken tragen

- als Trolly eignet sich hervorragend ein Fahrradanhänger (ab ca. € 30,-- bei E-...)...wenn man das Teil auch mit dem Auto transportieren will/muß sollte man auf schnell abnehmbare Räder & Deichsel achten!

*Distanzangeln u. punktgenaues Anfüttern/Loten:*
- ...wo erlaubt ist ein kleines Schlauchboot/bzw. im Sommer auch eine Luftmatratze so manchen "Long-Range-Ruten" und Kobra-Geschossen bei weitem überlegen.
So ein Mini-Schlauchboot ist übrigens auch als Abhak-Matte ganz gut zu gebrauchen!

*Köder:*
- selbst gesammelte Würmer (m.M. fängiger wie gekaufte und im Boiliezeitalter sowieso prinzipiell unterschätzt)

- Boilie-Zutaten aus dem Supermarkt und Lagerhaus (Raiffeisen)
Auszug meiner Einkaufsliste: 
Supermarkt: versch. Mehle, Grieß, Eier, Nüsse, Backzutaten u. -flavours, Haustierfutter...
Lagerhaus: Hart-Mais, Vogelfutter, Forellen-, Karpfen-, Heilbuttpellets, Milchersatz f. Kälber,...

*Vorfach:*
- auch Monofil ist nicht unbedingt schlecht...

*Rutenständer:*
- ein Tripod-Adapter in Kombination mit einfachen Banksticks ermöglicht nicht nur hochgestellte Ruten...auch ein Aufbau auf hartem Boden od. in der Steinschüttung wird so möglich

*Lager:*
- sind am Gewässer Bäume vorhanden, kann eine Hängematte die Liege ersetzen und eine Gewebeplane das Zelt (Heringe und Abspannseile nicht vergessen!)

*Kleinteile/sonstiges:*
- Ventilgummischläuche eignen sich prima für Anti-Tangle-Montagen

- ausgediente Schläuche von Fahrradreifen geben hochreißfeste Gummiringe in beliebiger Stärke ab

- Styropor, Flaschenkork od. Teile einer ausgedienten Campingmatte sorgen für Auftrieb

- ein doppelt gelegtes Stück der oben genannten Matte, mit Gewebeklebeband umwickelt, gibt in Kombi mit Stecknadeln den fertig gebundenen Vorfächern Platz

*Marker:*
- beim Schweißerbedarf gibt es starre Kunststoffschläuche...diese werden in 1,5 m Länge geschnitten, oben u. unten abgedichtet, mit Pfropfen versehen damit die einzelnen Teile zusammengesteckt werden können. Am untersten Teil wird ein Karabiner befestigt, in den man ein Gewicht einhängen kann. Läßt man das System zu Wasser, richtet sich die Stange auf. Schwimmt im Drill ein Fisch um die Stange kippt diese wie eine Slalom-Kippstange zur Seite.


Grüße
Martin


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Statt Swinger Hanger usw. kann man auch Monkey-Climber (Affenkletterer) verwenden. 
Das ist eigentlich ein Röhrchen, dass man auf einer Stange laufen lässt. Die Stange wird unter die Rollen in die Erde gepiekt und die Schnur unten am Röhrchen eingehangen. Das Röhrchen wird passend beschwert.

Funktioniert hervorragend ausser bei Hartem Boden und bei Regen, wo die Stange einsaut und das Röhrchen nicht mehr gut läuft.

Gibts auch in Gekauft, aber die selbstgebauten Röhrchen zum Selberwiedersuchen funktionieren IMMER, die billigen gekauften klemmen gerne mal.


Verstellbares Haar:
Beim No-Knot einfach ne Dicke Nähnadel neben dem Hakenschenkel mit einbinden. Das Haar bleibt viel Länger und ohne Endschlaufe!

Nach dem Noknotknoten zieht man das Haar mittels der Nadel einfach zurück durch den Knoten. Knoten nochmal Nachziehen.
Jetzt liegt das Haar Doppelt und (schwer) verstellbar.
Mit nem Überhandknoten ganz am Ende kann mans besser greifen.

nen 6€ BW Regenponcho schützt das Schlauchboot beim Abhaken, gibt nen Notzelt ab, eignet sich zum Fischtragen, als Wiegeschlinge, als Sitzunterlage usw.

Ne vernünftige Rolle muss auch nicht Neu sein, alte gute Mitchell, DAM, Shakespeare und Daiwa gibts ab ca 15€ bei Ebay.

Statt dem Ganzen Karpfenbleigedöns kann man auch ganz einfache Durchlaufbleie (Sechskant, Kugeln, Oliven, aber auch aufgewickeltes Dachdeckerblei) verwenden. Loch etwas aufbohren, nen kurzes hartes Kunstoffröhrchen (etwas länger als das Blei) einkleben, über die Röhrchenenden je nen stück Siliconschlauch. In die anderen siliconschlauchenden kommt dann der Wirbel und der anti tangle Schlauch.

Wirbel, Haken, Perlen usw. kann man natürlich in die Fox Box packen. Mann kann sie aber auch einfach auf Sicherheitsnadeln sammeln oder auf eine schnur fädeln.

Die vorläufer der Fox System Spool dispenser gibts im Supermarkt - mit Zahnseide gefüllt (Ungewachst und ohne geschmack ein prima Haarmaterial)



> an meiner Liege habe ich Gurten eines alten Rucksackes befestigt


Wer keinen alten Rucksack hat, sollte auf dem Schrottplatz alte Sicherheitsgurte besorgen. Sind mit ner Stabilen Nadel und Zwirn ganz passabel nähbar. Unkaputtbar, schön breit und nicht einschneidend. Enden mit nem Feuerzeug anflämmen, dann fasern die nicht auf.

High-Riser Foam ist Verpackungsmaterial (Maisstärkeschaum) und wird in firmen normal weggeworfen. mit nen bisschen Erfahrung sieht man auf den ersten Blick, welcher sich auflöst und welche nicht.

Und Pop up foam gibts im Bastelgeschäft in DIN-A4 Platten für nen Bruchteil des Angelgeschäftpreises.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## wolkenkrieger (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

In dem Dieter Martens Film wird von PVA-Bags und dergleichen gesprochen. Bezüglich des Hinweises zum erreichten zu werfenden Gewichtes hab ich eine Frage:

Ich habe hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=24907&highlight=wurfgewichte+umrechnen eine Umrechnung der lbs-Angaben in Gramm gefunden und bin nun etwas verwirrt bezüglich der Gewichte, die tatsächlich geworfen werden sollen.

Wenn ich obige Formel benutze, komme ich bei einer 3lbs-Rute auf knapp 110gr Wurfgewicht.

Sehe ich mir allerdings einschlägige Kataloge an, so werden teilweise Bleie bis zu 150gr angeboten.

Nehme ich jetzt mal ein 90gr Blei, welches ja als Standardgewicht anzusehen ist - zumindest entnehme ich dies diversen Threads hier - und rechne Köder, PVA-Bag und eventuell sogar noch eine Köderummantelung dazu, komme ich schnell auf ein gewicht von ca. 150gr.

Wäre damit eine 3lbs Rute nicht schon überlastet?

Und wenn ja, macht es dann nicht eher Sinn, eine Heavy Feeder einzusetzen?


----------



## Matze Lauer (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Ich zähle Partikel jetzt einfach mal zu Naturködern:
Die bekanntesten sind wohl Mais, Tigernuss und Kichererbse, sind alle im Supermarkt erhältlich und können sowohl am Haar, als auch als Hakenköder angeboten werden.

Weiß nicht ob das schon genannt wurde, aber man kann viel Geld sparen wenn man mit Partikeln anfüttert und auch angelt, ist wenn man nicht nur Karpfen von 30 Pfund aufwärts fangen will , vielleicht ganuso gut wie ein Boilie und billiger allemal.


MfG...​


----------



## theblackwater (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Oh welch feines schönes Thema,Dass BilloHunting :m

so mal zu den Ködern, weil ja zu den Ausrüstungsgegenständen schon eine Menge gepostet wurde..Find ich echt super!!

Also ich denke, dass die meisten Particle im Laden die reinste Geldmacherei ist!!!Ich habe Leute getroffen die sich ne Plastikpulle Tigers, Particlemix etc aus England gekauft haben..Natürlich schon fertig gekocht etc...WOW Die wussten noch nichtmal, dass es die auch als Sackware giebt, geschweige denn wie man sie zubereitet!!Oha...(Tigers einweichen;24std,kochen und dann gären lassen im Wasser)...

Mais kostet 8eus-25kg..Im supermarkt giebt es, mal abgesehen von der tiernahrung, welche ich nie verwenden würde, aus grundsätzlichkeit ne ganze Menge..Wie siehts aus mit Bohnen, Frühstücksfleisch, Muscheln, Garnelen, etc!?!? Kostet nich viel und ihr habt Baits die sich sogar von dem "Rest" abheben...kleines beispiel??

Als ich noch in einem Namenhaften Norddeutschen Verein war angelte jeder auf die "grossen Karpfen "  natürlich mit besten Eimer Murmln (...) Particles??Klar!!! Mais und weizen..Wow sehr einfallsreich...Und das jede Saison, ich habe mir dann etwas einfallen lassen...Meine eigenen Schiesser gedreht mit wirklich guten Zutaten welche ich von Freunden orderte..Die ersten Mixe fische ich heute noch!!! Und weils keiner machte Hanf und Red/White Kidney Bohnen sowie Pürierte Würmer und jede menge Maden...Mittwochs gefüttertFr-So gefischt und nach einem halben Jahr hatte ich alles auf der Matte...Der Rest?? Na ja ...Eimerten sich halt einen ab...

Ich will damit sagen, dass man vielleicht einfach mal nachdenken sollte und seinen Horizont erweitern sollte..Schauen was die anderen machen und es einfach anders machen...Es kommt zumindest billiger, als sich von der Modeindustrie(und dazu zähle ich fast alle Firmen) versklaven zu lassen!!!

Go your own Way!!!#6


----------



## martin k (8. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Moin!

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Aussage von Punkarpfen nur bedingt richtig...
...wenn der Swinger standardmäßig hinter/bzw. vor dem elekt. Bißanzeiger platziert wird und zudem beim Justieren nach unten *und oben* etwas Platz bleibt, sind in beide Richtungen einige Zentimeter "Spiel" in der Schnur, die ausreichend sind um einen Piep zu provozieren - bei gespannter Schnur ohne die Verwendung eines Swingers od. Hangers ist eine akustische Anzeige wohl nur bei sehr sensibel einstellbaren Bißanzeigern - welche anstelle eines Laufrades einen Vibrationssensor besitzen (wie z.B. der Delkim) - möglich.

Natürlich können oben genannte Alternativen zum "wachsamen Auge auf die Rutenspitze" dieses nur bedingt ersetzten...während einer Brotzeit oder sonstigen "Aussetzern" aber eine brauchbare Hilfestellung.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Pilkman (15. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Hi,

auf Addicted´s Anregung hin einen kleinen Querlink hier im Board zum Thema Rutenablagen... #h


----------



## Carphunter 76 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Billige Boilie Zutaten findet man auch im Drogeriemarkt.

Babymilch für knapp 4 €uro (sind immerhin 10 % Protein mit drin. Gut verdaulich, etc. Dann fehlt noch Hartweizengrieß, Vannilinzucker, Trockenmilch, Mehl und Zucker, evtl. noch Flavour. 
(Die Idee mit den Maden ist nicht schlecht, da bin ich heute auch grad drauf gekommen ... ) Frolic und Katzenfutter klein mahlen geht auch ...

Fragt beim Raiffeisen ruhig mal nach Fischfutter, da könnt Ihr auch welches bestellen, sogar für Karpfen ...


----------



## ShortyNordenham (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

@ roby n

wenn du mit der feederrute angelst lass den ganzen "mist"  wie e-bissanzeiger und freilauf weg. wie beim brandungsangeln rute hoch aufstellen und augen auf die rutenspitze. am besten hast du zwei gleiche ruten nebeneinander im rodpod oder im brandungsrutenhalter, dann kannst du am anfang die bisse leicht erkennen weil die eine spitze zittert, krumm wird (wie auch immer) und die andere nicht. im dunkeln knicklicht mit tesafilm drann und gut.

@ calimero

zur rollenproblematik weiß ja nicht wie ihr fischt, ob mit offenem bügel und line clip oder nur freilauf an. im ersteren fall wenn es wirklich auf auf wurfweiten ankommt überlegt mal ob du nicht auf ne brandungsrolle gehst, da sind relativ gute rollen um die 50€ zu haben, die würde ich allerdings nur mit monofiler schnur fischen. am besten mit ner 270 meter brandungskeulenschnur, damit kann man sich auch die schlagschnur bei den hohen weitwürfen ersparen.

tl shorty


----------



## yamo (6. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Erstmal Dank an Chris für diesen sehr hilfreichen und konstruktiven Thread. Den Beitrag von Markus finde ich auch sehr hilfreich, sowie "my flexibel friend" von Hubert...Nur um jetzt mal einige hervor zu heben...




Eaglex1 schrieb:


> Hier ist mal eine Variante zum verstellbaren Haar.
> 
> http://www.carp.de/berichte/2001/02/adjust/index.shtml



Das muß ich mir mal in Ruhe zu Gemüte führen. Sieht sehr elegant aus!
Meine Lösung ist etwas primitiver. Ich benutze dazu die Feststellschläuche für feine feststehende Posen. Sind eigentlich auch nur Reste von Kabelisolierungen, die für teuer Geld als Angelzubehör verkauft werden.
Das Haar wird einfach mit monofiler Schnur oder Nadel durch den Schlauch aufgezogen und dann über die Hakenspitze gepfriemelt bis der Abstand paßt. In der Regel sitzt das Haar sehr fest, kann aber auch evtl. zusätzlich mit einem kleinem Ast oder einem Stück Spaghetti fixiert werden. Grelle Schlauchstückchen kann man mit einem wasserfesten Marker umgestalten, auch eignen sich diese zur Herstellung von Linealignern.

Gruß 
Micha


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

http://www.frolic.de/3/3_1/3_1.asp
#6


----------



## jkc (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Klass Fred Jungs!

Viele der Tricks benutze ich selbst auch...
Ich gebe auch meinen Saft mal dazu:
Als Wurfrohr für Boilies kann man auch einfach Kabelschutzrohre aus dem Baumarkt verwenden, gibt es in Stücken zu 2m mit einem Innendurchmesser von 25mm, für ein par lausige Eus. Einfach auf die passende Länge etwas schräg absägen. 

Die im handel erhältlichen "Steinbleie" kann man sich leicht selbst basteln, anständigen Bohrer holen und Wirbel/Drahtöse mit Epoxy o.ä. einkleben, kommt man so auf unter 25 Cent/Wurfgewicht und für den Nahbereich langt es.

Als Kescher taugen auch viele Raubfischkescher, sind meist günstiger und vielleicht schon vorhanden.

Schrumpfschlauch zum Montagenbau gibt es im Elektrofachhandel deutlich billiger als im Angelbedarf.

Grüße JK


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*



jkc schrieb:


> Schrumpfschlauch zum Montagenbau gibt es im Elektrofachhandel deutlich billiger als im Angelbedarf.
> 
> Grüße JK


Das stimmt. Allerdings ist es wichtig, auf die Schrumpftemperatur  zu achten. Diese sollte unter 100 Grad liegen.


----------



## Nuphar_lutea (1. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

#h

Zum Swinger: Ich denke, dass (vorausgesetzt, man kann ohne dei teuren schicken Modelle leben) Filmdosen die beste Alternative sind. In den Deckel ein kleines Loch stechen, Wirbel mit einfachem Karabiner rein stecken. Die Dose nach Bedarf mit Bleien, kleinen Steinen oder sonstigen befüllen. Eignet sich für jede Angelentfernung, bei transparenten Dosen kann man auch ein Knichlicht mit reinschmeißen für die Illo Fans. Wenn man den Karabiner ein wenig aufbiegt, fällt die Dose bei stärkerer Bewegung der Rute (Anschlag) zu Boden und kann dem Blank nicht schaden.
Erscheint mir ein sinnvoller und vor allem kostengünstiger Ersatz für die Swingerei zu sein...
Ohne Swinger oder sonstigen Fallbissanzeiger würde ich hingegen nicht fischen.


----------



## Filz321 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Also zu den Raubfischkeschern: Die Modelle die ich kenne, bestehen aus einem sehr festen Alurahmen, und das Netz ist relativ grobmaschig. Das Material des Netzes ist bei den günstigeren modellen meist sehr steif. 
->  Für Leute, die den kaprfen schonen wollen, sind diese Kescher nicht zu empfehlen, Die Reibung zwischen Schuppen / Fischhaut udn Keschernetz ist wirklich extrem und wird zwangsläufig zu Verletzungen füren.
Viell. redet ihr ja aber auch von anderen Modellen, die ich noch nicht kenne. In den meisten Angelfilmen werden aber die von mir ebschriebenen zum Hecht/Zanderfischen genutzt.

Bei Ebay gibs von Ultimate "Swinger", die sehr fein justierbar sind (Gewicht können verschobenw erden, etc...), und nicht über 10€ kosten(dreier Pack). Ab und zu kann man auch so ein pack für 3 € ersteigern. Die haben mir bislang immer gute Dienste erwiesen.  
Gruß


----------



## angler_90 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Zu den Ködern probiert auch mal die klassiche Kartoffel am besten Satkartoffeln nehmen. Die haben ca. die größe von Boilis


----------



## Dave77 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Bin gerade heute vom See gekommen mit zwei schönen Spieglern...Beide mit Mais und gewöhnlicher Grundmontage gefangen...Am Liebsten köder ich noch mit Maismehl und Maispolenta an...Döschen Mais kriegt man ja überall für wenig Geld und Maismehl bzw. Maispolenta kosten etwa 2,50 das Kilo in jedem Edeka...


----------



## yamo (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Zum Thema Swinger.
Kann man aus jedem normalen Bißanzeiger (oben rosa/unten gelb) machen: Unten Bleischrot rein, oben Knicklicht. Das Ganze mit einem Faden am elektr. Bißanzeiger verbinden und einhängen.
Fertich is.


----------



## DickerSchuppi (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Zum Thema Swinger:
so viel arbeit würde ich mir net machen, wenn man nicht so viel geld ausgeben will oder kann, gibst auch alternativen zu den 3 schicken swingern von fox oder so........es gibt schon preiswerte swinger für 6-10€ und diese tuns auch.
ich wollte mir 2 neue karpfenruten kaufen könnt ihr mir was entpfelen preis sollte so zwischen 40 und 65€ liegen......ich bin ja auch nur ein schüler und nicht bill gates^^


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Schau dir mal die Shimano Alivio BX an.


----------



## crossfire (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Shimano Alivio BX an.



Genau sind ganz gute Ruten.


----------



## Carp0815 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

ja hoffe ich doch...
ich hab mir jetzt 2 mal diese combo gekauft :http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/onlinesortiment.html

mal schaun am fr kommen sie dann werd ich schon sehen ob sie was taugt


----------



## Pumba86 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

also ich will ja nix sagen, aber sehr viele sachen sind wenn man sie nach den hier genannten Methoden anfertigt, teurer selbst zu bauen, als sie fertig zu kaufen    es sei denn man hat selbst alles zuhause, was aber bestimmt bei den wenigsten der Fall sein wird.


----------



## herrmänn11 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

da wurde ja ne ganze menge zusammen getragen, bestimmt auch alles tips die tatsächlich zum günstigen karpfenangeln beitragen, aber sorry leute wenn ich mal am wasser spazieren gehe und einige karpfenangler sehe, da habe ich noch keinen mit nen ü-ei in der schnur als swinger gesehen, oder eine hechtrute zum karpfen angeln, es ist alles richtig was hier beschrieben wurde, alle diese dinge funktionieren bestimmt auch, aber wenn ich, ich denke mal das nicht nur für mich spreche, also wenn ich zum angeln gehe dann möchte ich mich auch wohl fühlen, dann möchte ich nicht mein schlauchboot als behausung nehmen, einen fisch darauf abhaken und anschließend dann wieder im dicken winterfell eingepackt mich in den schleim legen, sorry aber ich denke alles hat grenzen, günstige rute ok, rolle muss auch nicht immer gleich von daiwa & co. sein, aber wenn ich mir dann mal was schönes gönne, schenken lasse oder wie auch immer, dann macht mir diese angelei aber schon mal ein stück mehr spass, denn ich persönlich habe nur das eine hobby und treib mich nicht neben der angelei in irgendwelche kneipen rum, ich habe auch familie und die soll auch nicht trocken brot essen müssen damit ich mir wieder mal das neuste kaufen kann, aber wenn ich mir dann mal was zulege gehe ich dann auch nen schritt nach vorn und nicht zurück.


----------



## Katteker (22. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

@herrmänn11:

Hier geht es um GÜNSTIGE Ausrüstung für Einsteiger. 
Wenn man erstmal länger angelt, kann man sich nach und nach auch gerne den teureren Krams holen. Aber wenn man eh nicht so viel Kohle über hat, dann sind die hier beschriebenen Sachen vollkomend ausreichend.


----------



## herrmänn11 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

katteker, wo steht denn was von anfänger ????? also wenn ich das hier so lese geht es um günstiges tackle.


----------



## Katteker (22. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Gut. Ich streiche hier das Wort Anfänger.

Es geht nur um das günstige Gerät. Um die Grundausstattung. Und Hand aufs Herz, das meiste was man so rumschleppt braucht man nicht zwingend. Es dient nur der Bequemlichkeit. Daher braucht man es auch nicht zwingend von Anfang an. Aber ich glaub das wird jetzt etwas OT.|wavey:


----------



## >Paparazzi< (30. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

hallo,
ich wurde mir gerne zum nächsten Frühjahr eine Karpfen Ausrüstung zulegen!
Ich habe mir gedacht langsam wirds Zeit mal loszulegen!
Und jetzt zu meiner Frage: worauf sollte ich achten wenn ich mir so eine Ausrüstung zulege?


----------



## Petri (30. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Hallo,
denke erstmal ganz genau nach, wie Deine angelei denn ablaufen soll und was für gewässer Du beangeln möchtest. man kann ne menge geld sparen, wenn man sich genaue gedanken macht und sich nicht einfach vom tacklewahn irgendwelcher boardis(muß wohl gestehen, daß ich dazu gehöre^^) anstecken läßt


----------



## Steve Deluxe (30. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*



Petri schrieb:


> Hallo,
> denke erstmal ganz genau nach, wie Deine angelei denn ablaufen soll und was für gewässer Du beangeln möchtest. man kann ne menge geld sparen, wenn man sich genaue gedanken macht und sich nicht einfach vom tacklewahn irgendwelcher boardis(muß wohl gestehen, daß ich dazu gehöre^^) anstecken läßt


  +

 Genau 

Möchtest du im stehenden oder fließenden Gewässer angeln und wie groß ist dein Reich, musst du weit hinausschleudern?
Gehst du lieber auf Grund oder (im stehenden Gewässer) mit Schwimmer?


----------



## lsski (30. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld

Früher bin ich angesessen unter einer Plane auf einer Luftmadratze.
Ruten waren WG x - 80g und Rollen eine 30 oder 40iger. Bissanzeiger Glöckchen in die Schnur gehängt - Rolle auf!
Damals fing ich auch jeden Fisch! 
Das war für ganz kleines Geld.

Heute sag ich euch mit der richtigen Rolle ( Freilauf BREMSE )
fang ich euch auch mit einer 18 Euro Pilke den Karpfen.

*Die Rolle ist das wichtigste! *

Sie bügeld bei richtiger Einstellung alles aus.
Der Rest Rute, Bissanzeiger, Zelt, Liege und und und hat nix mit Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld zu tun.........
denkt mal drüber nach|rolleyes 

LG Jeff


----------



## >Paparazzi< (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Ok,
ich hätte mich vllt. bischen genauer ausdrücken sollen.
Also ich würde gerne sowohl als auch stehende Gewässer als auch Fließgewässer (Rhein,Lippe) befischen.
Das mit der Pose will ich erst mal sein lassen.
Und weit hinauswerfen, mhhhh.....kommt drauf an.


----------



## >Paparazzi< (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Hey mal ne Frage,
wie gut/schlecht ist die Cormoran Karpfenrute Pro Carp " XLR " 2,75 lbs 3,60m Rute??
lg


----------



## schleiereule72 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Boilies müssen nicht teuer sein
Prologic Boilies kann ich den 2kg Beutel für 15€ besorgen
R&G für 2,75kg 24,50€


----------



## carlos8589 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

ich brauch  ein künstiges  schlauch boot kann mir da jrmand weiterhelfen für den main oder einen see:m


----------



## CarpCatcher1 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld.
Gibt es das überhaupt noch?

Einfache Ruten und Rollen, mit Pose, eine Dose Mais, Tauwürmer selber gesammelt, wenig Gepäck (eine Wurstsemmel vieleicht|supergri), aber mehr nicht. Ist schon lange her. Karpfen hab ich damit auch gefangen. Aber welche?

Spätestens mit der Haarmontage und den ersten 20 Pfünder wird alles anders, und teuer.
Dann braucht mann aufeinmal "bessere Ruten und Rollen"
Ruten 100-300€
Freilaufrollen (brauchbare) nicht unter 100€
Bissanzeiger, Swinger (meine ersten um die 50,-DM) mitlerweilen FOX Funkbissanzeiger, Euro Swinger und Reciver für zusammen 450,-€. Ein Rod Pod auch nicht unter 100,-€
Natürlich ein anständiges Zelt mit Überwurf nicht unter 400.-€. Eine Carp Liege und Schlafsack (gerade für diese Jahreszeit). Einen Trolly (Um das ganze auch ans Wasser zubringen). Nur die besten Schnüre, Vorfachmaterialien und Hacken. Bleie ab 80 gr. aufwärts. Rig zubehör usw. das ich früher gar nicht kannte. Und viele viele Sachen die mir jetzt garnicht einfallen.
Dann noch Boilies, Pellets und sonstiges Futter.
Boilies 1Kg zwischen 5-10€. Und ohne Anfüttern geht doch fast keiner mehr zum Karpfenangeln.
Ein paarmal angefüttert und die ersten 50.-€ sind im Wasser, ohne überhaupt einen Fisch gesehen zu haben.
Selber drehen, ja klar, mach ich schon lange.
Aber die Gerätschaft und Zutaten must du auch erst kaufen.|kopfkrat
Keine Ahnung wieviel Geld ich da schon ausgegeben habe|kopfkrat.

Aber jeder Cent wars wert!!!#6


----------



## wulfgar (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

sehe das wie du aber 2 3/4 pfd bzw.lbs wirft locker bis 110 gramm mit stringer mit 5 boilies auf deutsch währe es einfacher


----------



## DanteDMC (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Hallo erstmal
ich habe bissher nur einen Karpfen gefangen aber in einem Forellenhof
kann mir vielleicht einer von euch ein paar Tipps und Tricks zum Karpfenangeln geben

ich würde mich darüber sehr freuen
mir freundlichen Grüßen DanteDMC


----------



## thiax (8. April 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*



CarpCatcher1 schrieb:


> Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld.
> Gibt es das überhaupt noch?



ich denke, das gibt es.

ich erinner mich da gern an meine kindheit. mit (gegenüber heut) simplen mitteln wurden dort auch kapitale karpfen von meinem vater gefangen. da hat man von heutigen ruten und rollen mit preisen jenseits von gut und böse nicht die leiseste ahnung, von irgendwelchen komplizierten vorfach- und bleikonstruktionen ganz zu schweigen. mit schwimmbrot, teig, kartoffel usw wird heut kaum noch gefischt, da irgendwelche luschen mal mit nem boilie nen karpfen gefangen haben und als allheilmittel anpreisen.
ja klar werden auf boilies mittlerweile bedeutend mehr karpfen gefangen, als mit konventionellen ködern. weil sich jeder dem trugschluß hingibt daß s das einzig wahre ist und selbige nutzt.
einige reiben sich patentrechtlich und wirtschaftlich die hände, daß s so viele angler gibt, die solch teilweisen unsinn nutzen. (bezieht sich nicht nur auf boilies)

hier wird auch mit kanonen auf spatzen geschossen. ist mir klar (einige posts auch andererorts beweisen es), daß manche das stärkste gerät zum einsatz bringen, damit se nen karpfen in 5 minuten an land schleifen können. hat mit angeln echt nix mehr zu tun. drillen?? nein, drillen ist das "mit-aller-macht-aus-dem-wasser-schleifen" des fisches nicht. da kannst auch gleich mit carbit fischen gehen, ich sehe da keinen unterschied
ich erinnere mich an situationen mit meinem vater, als er teils ne halbe stunde oder stunde den einen oder anderen brocken ermüden mußte. und hatte so gut wie keine abrisse.

zurück zum thema:
meine bisherige kombos: noname-allround-ruten für jeweils ca 40-60 euro. 2,70 - 3 meter, ca 40 - 90 gramm wg. strippe: shimano technium 30er und 22er, rolle shimano avilio 4000 fd und die 2500er für die "filigrane rute" für 20 eus und 25 eus inner ebucht.

aale, karpfen, plötzen, brassen, barsche.... war allet kein thema

zukünftig kommt noch ne längere rute


----------



## Carras (8. April 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*



thiax schrieb:


> ich erinner mich da gern an meine kindheit. .......kapitale karpfen von meinem vater gefangen. .......
> 
> .................. boilie nen karpfen gefangen haben und als allheilmittel anpreisen.
> ja klar werden auf boilies mittlerweile bedeutend mehr karpfen gefangen, als mit konventionellen ködern. weil sich jeder dem trugschluß hingibt daß s das einzig wahre ist und selbige nutzt....................
> ...


 
Hi, 

Sorry für off topic aber,...

ich würde doch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Ich kann mich auch noch an Kapitale Karpfen in meiner Kindheit erinnern,.....damals als Kind,....da waren die auch irgendwie Kapital........ Aus heutiger Sicht,...waren es eben Karpfen mit 10 oder 15 pfd. Das soll nun keine Wertung des Fisches sein. Es geht nur darum, daß mal als Kind eine andere Vorstellung für große oder kleine Dinge hat.

Boilies -> Allheilmittel? Nein sind sie nicht. Aber,..es gibt Situationen,....die einen Köder fordern,..der gewisse Eigenschaften bietet. Und diese Eigenschaften haben die Konventionelle Köder eben nicht. Wenn man aber mal genau überlegt,...hat der Boilie seine Wurzeln ja bei den konventionellen Ködern...nämlich dem Angelteig....
Und den Boilie,....gibt es schon wesentlich länger,...als manch eine denkt. Er hatte lediglich in den 80er Jahren sehr an Popularität zugenommen.


 Zum Thema Drillen,...das hätte mit Angeln nix zu tun, wenn man nen Fisch innerhalb 4 oder 5 Minuten keschert??

Naja,... das kann man aber auch anders sehen. Warum soll man den Fisch unnötig lange Zeit an einer Schnur durchs Wasser ziehen lassen,..weil das Gerät unterdimensioniert ist? Egal ob Karpfen oder Hecht.

Das macht für mich keinen Sinn.

Denk mal drüber nach.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## RobJeremy (8. April 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Bei der Gelegenheit mal ne Frage zu einer "Low Budget Rute" von D.A.M.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der D.A.M Spezi Composit Carp gemacht. Länge, 3,60, Lbs: 3,00??

Eine weitere Alternative wär die Shimano Alivio BX Speciman Carp Dl mit einer Länge von 3,60, WG bis 105 g und einem Preis von auch knapp 35 Euro.

 Würde mich mal interessieren ob es sich lohnt die knapp* 35 Euro* für diese Rute zu invesiteren oder ob es bis 35 Euro weitaus bessere Ruten gibt. 

Geangelt werden soll damit im See, teilweise hindernissreich, Tiefe bis 7 meter.

Köder: Die Köder sollen selbsgemachte Frolicboilies darstellen.

Montage: Festblei (80-100g) am Anti-Tangle-Tube mit Fertigvorfach...

Schnur: Platinum Royal Carp, 35er Durchmesser

Distanz: Nicht weiter als 50 meter, i.d.R eher 10 Meter vom Ufer entfernt, vor einer Insel...

Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen....

P.S in der Suchmaschine habe ich erstaunlicherweiße nichts über diese Rute gefunden...


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (8. April 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Servus,
find solche Diskusion nur geil, der Renner-wie langweilig muss jemanden sein?

Also ich seh des so, man kann ganz klar für wenig Geld Karpfen angeln, muss man nur richtig angehn,geht aber au anders...  
Der *Geschmack* isses halt au,wir sin ja nich alle gleich*...*

Gruß


----------



## JackDaniels78 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

YAD NASHVILLE CARP fuer 30 -40 Euro ist auch ne nette guenstieg Karpfenrute. Auch fuer Hecht.


----------



## lsski (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Hallo Leute #d

Alles Super Material........................

|kopfkrat Ein geübter Angler fängt mit jeder Rute den Fisch :g

:m Die Rolle bügelt die Fehler aus #6

LG Jeff


----------



## Dan Dreßen (19. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Also ich fische mit einer Team Mosella Omega7 Spin (eigentlich für Hechte) auch auf Karpfen. Als Rolle hab ich die Shimano Baitrunner ST (kostet auch net viel und ist vom hohen Gewicht einmal abgesehen einfach super!) |rolleyes
Als Schnur kommt bei mir ganz normales Monofil zum Einsatz.
Alles in Allem also noch UNTER HUNDERT EURO zu haben. |bla:
Als Blei nehme ich ein ganz normales Biornenblei und hängs an einer Posenmontage in (statt der Pose) in den Posenkarabiner.:q
Geht sas eigrntlich als Selbsthakmontage (mit Hair Rig versteht sich!);+


----------



## Angler_Stuffi (20. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Hi 

ich bin Schüler und kenne dieses Thema gut xD
habe mich aber schon auf eine vernünftige Ausrüstung hochgearbeitet

Also 

hol dir enifach eine Telerute mitm wurfgewicht von 50-100 (gibt es für 10-25 Euro locker) und ne billige robuste Rollen um die 15-20 € sollte für den anfang reichen (muss nicht umbedingt eine Freilauf sein) . Min. eine 28 Schnur
Bei der montage hängst am besten ein 80 blei hin und ein selbstgebunden Bolie Haken größe 2-4   
Als köder Frolic (günstiger wie bolies)

oder du stipst 
brauchst nicht so ne große angel und rolle 
und es würde auch ein mais dazu reichen

musst dich dann aber auch mit kleine*******r (Rotaugen, Braxe u.s.w) zufrieden geben

Für des Restliche zeuch hat martin k finde ich ganz gut erklärt



> *Vorfach:*
> - auch Monofil ist nicht unbedingt schlecht...
> 
> *Rutenständer:*
> ...


----------



## Superduper (24. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*



lsski schrieb:


> Hallo Leute #d
> 
> Alles Super Material........................
> 
> ...



BRAVO das ist genau ein teil meiner einstellung!

Ich hab am Borovik (was gewiss kein leichtes gewässer ist) kumpels die mit sogenannten billigen oder auch lidl ruten karpfen mit 20 kilo aufwärts herausholen !

Jeder soll sich die ausrüstung kaufen die von seinem geldbeutel her ok ist !
Fragen und tipps geben ist ok aber keiner soll sich dem tacklewahn einiger unterstellen.

Meine Meinung ist, das jede rute und jede rolle gut sind, jedoch der mensch den fehler macht alles zu schnell zu handhaben. FISCH-BISS-DRILL-POWER-SCHNELL-SCHNELL!!! wir leben in einer gesellschaft die voll mit neid ist "schau mal dem seine billig rute an hahaha" jedoch ist die kunst bei einem biss nicht das schnelle sondern DAS LANGSAME den fisch zu bändigen und ihm seine richtung vorzugeben ihn ziehenlassen und einholen ihn easy drillen und müdemachen mein gott dan dauerts halt 15 minuten länger aber es ist save!!! Und das kann man mit billigen gerät genauso wie mit teurem machen !

Mit der zeit wird man seine lieblingsmarken haben und immer wieder auf diese zurückgreifen doch man soll immer das wesentliche beachten *"ANGELN IST NICHT STRESS SONDERN DAS GEGENTEIL"* #6#6

LASS DEINE FANTASIE EIN WENIG SPIELEN UND DU KANST EINE MENGE TACKLE (FÜR DEN ANFANG) SELBER HERSTELLEN !!


----------



## Schneidy (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Hi

Bin im Herbst von Berlin nach Bayern gezogen und werde nun nicht nur im Urlaub auf Karpfen fischen.Habe den RMD-Kanal vor der Tür und hatte schon schöne Erfolge doch ich merkte schnell das mein (altes) Zeug nicht den ansprüchen der Fische entspricht.Habe zwar Karpfen bis 28 Pfund fangen können doch auch jede Menge schöner Fische verloren.
Nun habe ich mich entschlossen nach und nach mir die "richtige" Ausrüstung anzuschaffen
Als erstes suche ich ne gut laufende Freilaufrolle(n)
Was haltet ihr von der *Shimano Baitrunner ST10000RA*
Kostet um die 60-70 €

Oder die *Quick SLR 570 FS*
Kostet um die 50-60€

Danke im vorraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*



Schneidy schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Bin im Herbst von Berlin nach Bayern gezogen und werde nun nicht nur im Urlaub auf Karpfen fischen.Habe den RMD-Kanal vor der Tür und hatte schon schöne Erfolge doch ich merkte schnell das mein (altes) Zeug nicht den ansprüchen der Fische entspricht.Habe zwar Karpfen bis 28 Pfund fangen können doch auch jede Menge schöner Fische verloren.
> Nun habe ich mich entschlossen nach und nach mir die "richtige" Ausrüstung anzuschaffen
> ...



Von der Quick SLR halte ich aus praktischer Erfahrung nichts.
Ich hatte diese Rolle ein paar Tage und gab sie wieder meinem Angelgerätehändler zurück, weil ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden war.
Mein Händler hatte mir eine für 65 - oder 70 Euro angeboten und angesichts des Preises nahm ich sie.
Daheim und später beim ersten Fischen kam die Ernüchterung:
1. Die Spule wies auf der Unterseite, wenn man sie runterbaut, scharfe Grate auf. Offenbar werden die Spulenrohlinge innen nicht vollkommen komplett im CNC- Bearbeitungszentrum abgedreht => Verarbeitungsmangel.
2. Läuft unter Belastung oder beim schnellen Schnureinholen rau und macht Schleifgeräusche => nicht Vertrauen erweckend
3. Die Gummilippe an den Rotorarmen, die verhindern soll, dass die Schnur hinter die Spule kommt und sich um die Achse wickelt, ist ne Fehlkonstruktion, weil sie bei meinem Testangeln faktisch versagte.
4. Die Rolle ist ne Wuchtbrumme, klobig, kein Leichtgewicht und soll einem den Eindruck vermitteln, dass sie kraftvoll zu Werke geht. Allerdings trau ich ihr weniger zu, als sie äußerlich vorgibt zu sein.

Positiv ist mir an der Rolle aufgefallen, dass sie die Schnur sehr sauber verlegt, der federnd gelagerte Schnurclip super gemacht ist und man aufgrund des Spulendurchmesser richtig weit werfen kann.

Mein Tipp:
Diese Rolle empfehle ich nicht zum Kauf, ebenso wenig die baugleiche Spro Incognito. Für das Geld gibts besseres, zum Beispiel die Okuma Powerliner, mit richtig stabilem Getriebe aus gefrästen und nicht gegossenen Zahnrädern, aus Bronzellegierung und Messing, nicht aus billigem Zinkdruckguss wie bei den meisten Marken und 5 Jahren Garantie.
Das ist echte japanische Qualität.

Zur Shimano kann ich dir nix sagen, aber ich bin eh der Meinung, dass man bei denen grundsätzlich, zuviel Geld für zu wenig Rolle hinlegen muss.


----------



## Schneidy (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

@Sensitivfischer

Danke für deinen sehr hilfreichen Tip

Habe mir die Okuma Powerline mal angeschaut und sie sagt mir auf den ersten Blick zu
Hab sie im Internet für ca.50€ gefunden und das finde ich ein sehr gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis

Nun hab ich die nächste Frage

Brauche eine gute Schnur mit hoher Abriebfestigkeit und bin auf die Big Game Gold Carp von Berkley gestossen.Was haltet ihr von dieser Schnur


----------



## Udo561 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Hi,
ich bin ja nu nicht der Karpfenangler , aber vor 10 Jahren hatte ich mich auch mal mit Ansitzfischen auf Karpfen beschäftigt.
Und ich habe mit einfachem Gerät sehr gut gefangen.
Eine 300cm Rute mit 60-100 Gramm Wurfgewicht , ne halbwegs vernüntige Rolle , 0,30 Mono Schnur und normale Olivenbleie.
Boilies und die Haarmethode war für mich schon super modern , in der Regel fischte ich aber einfach mit Mais .

Wenn ich mir heute so manchen Karpfenangler anschaue ,
da wird Angelgerät und hightec Gerät von einigen hundert , wenn nicht sogar tausend Euro ans Wasser geschleppt.
 Mal abgesehen das ich von dem ganzen Fachausdrücken eh nichts verstehe , aber ich bezweigele das man mit dem ganzen Kram soooo viel besser fängt.
Um als alter Mann da mithalten zu können müsste man anstatt zu angeln Fachbücher wälzen und dazu hätte ich wirklich keine Lust.
Ich bin lieber am Wasser aber wenn ich jedem neuen Trend folgen würde blieb dafür kaum Zeit weil man sich erst mal einlesen müsste.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*



Schneidy schrieb:


> @Sensitivfischer
> 
> Danke für deinen sehr hilfreichen Tip
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, ob du da mit ner Berkley gut beraten bist, auch wenn ich sie nicht kenne. Aber mir reichen die schön gelogenen Tragkraft- und Durchmesserangeben von Berkley bei seinen geflochtenen Schnüren und die schlechten Erfahrungen mit einer Müllmono, wie der Berkley Sensithin Ultra, um von denen so schnell keine Schnur zu kaufen.
Wenn es um ne abriebfeste Monoschnur geht, dann nimm mal besser was bewährtes, wie eine Shimano Technium, Trabucco T- Force Carp, eine Maxxima etc...


----------



## atja93 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

was haltet ihr von der grey´s platinum carp 12ft  3lbs ??? un wenn was welche rolle würdet ihr druaf machen weil ich schwanke zwischen daiwa und shimano brauche hilfe


----------

